# WE want to hear about the seminars this weekend



## Kenpomachine (Mar 20, 2004)

And as the forum has been quite quiet this weekend, I supposed many of the MT members have been to any of the multiple seminars.

Would you please post your comments and/or pictures of them? We poor kenpoists who haven't been able to go want to know. Please, please :angel:


----------



## michaeledward (Mar 20, 2004)

Ahh .. gee .. there is a post about the Huk Planas Revere Karate seminar up there already, isn't there?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 20, 2004)

I miss all the fun stuff.:waah:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Mar 20, 2004)

I taught a Counter Terorism seminar at a small Kempo school in Bristol,Tn today.Small turnout,10 students.It went really well though.The head instructor didn't expect me to teach anything he did not know already,he was happily suprised!Some of it was simular to his teachings,but with enough variation to the techniques to make them work better.Everyone enjoyed it(especially me!)and I have been invited to do more in the future.I consider that succesful.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Mar 21, 2004)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> Ahh .. gee .. there is a post about the Huk Planas Revere Karate seminar up there already, isn't there?


 Were. I haven't seen it here


----------



## Kenpomachine (Mar 21, 2004)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> I taught a Counter Terorism seminar at a small Kempo school in Bristol,Tn today.Small turnout,10 students.It went really well though.The head instructor didn't expect me to teach anything he did not know already,he was happily suprised!Some of it was simular to his teachings,but with enough variation to the techniques to make them work better.Everyone enjoyed it(especially me!)and I have been invited to do more in the future.I consider that succesful.


 Maybe I'm being too sensible, or maybe ETA terrorist are just plain cowards, but what kind of techniques can you use in counterterrorism? 
I remember when they killed Tomás Valiente and the killer was shouting in the corridor "Don't look at me" like crazy, while holding his gun and running out of the building.. or so a friend of mine who was there said me.

And congratulations on your seminar been a success :asian:


----------



## bujuts (Apr 2, 2004)

I attended Mike Pick's seminar in LA.  Originally to be hosted by Ed Parker Junior at the old Pasadena school, when that fell through Bryan Hawkins' school in Santa Monica came through for us and sponsored what was a fanstastic seminar.  Friday night was devoted to the knife, Saturday to empty-hand covering a broad array of principles, including working with wrestling / grappling attacks (defense from the mount, tackles, shooting, etc.).  We ended the night having dinner with the whole group, and were joined by Joe Hyams, which was a great privelage.

Couldn't have asked for more.  Can't wait for the next.

Steven Brown
Phoenix, Az.


----------



## Old Guy (Apr 2, 2004)

Huk was in Colleyville, TX last week and John Sepulveda will be there on May 1st.

OG


----------



## Kenpomachine (Apr 3, 2004)

Old Guy said:
			
		

> Huk was in Colleyville, TX last week and John Sepulveda will be there on May 1st.
> 
> OG


 What theme/s is he working on in this year's seminars?


----------



## Old Guy (Apr 3, 2004)

Huk asked us to list problem areas we were personally having then built the seminar based on that.  As always, he focused on basics and the history of the techniques and forms.  We had a small group of about 12.  So, he was able to personalize the seminar.  After addressing our personal needs, we worked on Shield and Mace.  We were then going to move to Shield and Sword, but we ran out of time.  

I am not sure what Mr. Sepulveda will be focusing on.

OG


----------



## Kenpomachine (Apr 4, 2004)

Sounds quite like a private class with friends sharing


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 4, 2004)

I just got done teaching a 3 day Modern Arnis camp in Malmö, Sweden. I had a great time! We worked on stick and knife disarm along with locks and controls. I'm looking forward to my return in November.

 :asian: :viking1:  :viking3:


----------



## Kenpomachine (Apr 5, 2004)

Was it the Viking Camp? I have a friend there, Alejandro, who always speaks great of that event.


----------



## warrior.mama (Apr 5, 2004)

The 2nd Annual Pacific Northwest Reunion of Warriors was awesome.

Instructors were Dr. Crimi, Professor Sepulveda, Professor White and Professor Zaninovich.

Honored Guests were Sigung Stephen LaBounty and Sibok Tom Kelly.

Host was Mr. Les Sipes.

Watch for the next one.  It will be well worth your time and money to attend.

warrior.mama


----------



## Kenpomachine (Apr 6, 2004)

warrior.mama said:
			
		

> The 2nd Annual Pacific Northwest Reunion of Warriors was awesome.
> 
> Instructors were Dr. Crimi, Professor Sepulveda, Professor White and Professor Zaninovich.
> 
> ...


 I won't even be able to attend Larry Tatum and Huk Planas seminars in Spain due to my work schedule (I've been to 6 different cities in about 3 months, and I can't make arrangements in advance) and their cost  Tatum is like 180  ($200) and Planas is 100, but in another city.
I'm trying to get another job that allows me to plan for next year Championship in Dublin, though


----------

